# General > Biodiversity >  Bumblebee!

## Ballymore

Yay!  Saw Spring's first bumblebee today - a big one, but couldn't get a closer look but we do have the yellow and the white bottomed one in the garden.  Unfortunately I have not been able to find their nests. Is it too early for them to be flying about?

----------


## shazzap

I too saw a Bumblebee today, in East Yorkshire.

----------


## Ballymore

Saw it on the farm outside Wick, that is why i think it is early. "Down south" Spring starts earlier.

----------


## Scunner

Me too - also saw a butterfly today

----------


## shazzap

> Me too - also saw a butterfly today


Did it flutter, by.

----------


## Scunner

Yes - but why did it flutter by?

----------


## shazzap

> Yes - but why did it flutter by?


That is one of life's mysteries.

I saw a Butterfly, Flutter by.

----------


## pat

Saw a couple of bumblebees today in Lews Castle grounds whilst out for a walk - hopefully spring is well on its way.

----------


## shazzap

What with the lady Birds too. Is this going to be another 1976??
I hope not. I was pregnant then, and could not stand it.
Now since my operation, and my Thyroid. I can't stand the Sun and heat.

----------


## Dadie

Been bitten for the 1st time yesterday by the midgies!
Darn it!...its going to be a long season for them!

----------


## Kenn

There are a few white tailed bumble bee queens on the wing at the moment, tread carefully as they over winter in holes in the ground.
Saw my 1st ladybird yesterdat but so far have not run into any midges.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I just had a surprise whilst folding my washing I'd brought in off the line - a bumblebee on a bath towel! It was very sluggish and slow - could that be because it's getting cold this evening? I'm glad I noticed it before I put the towel in the bathroom or someone would've had a shock after their bath later!

----------


## bogart

There were about a dozen white-tailed bumblebees and a couple of carder bees feeding on the bell heather in my garden in strath halladale during the hot spell (sems like ages ago now!).  The humming sound was fabulous!

----------

